# Suche leise Usv



## Gilig (18. April 2015)

Hi Leute,

ich suche eine im Netzbetrieb absolut leise USV um kurzzeitige Stromaussetzer zu überbrücken bzw. um innerhalb von ca. 5 min kontrolliert runterfahren zu können.

Betrieben werden soll ein PC mit einem Be quiet straight power e10 cm 500W und ein 24 Zoll Monitor.

Die Sache ist die, das wenn ich über meinen Hauptschalter das ganze System nach runterfahren stromlos mache, auch die USV stromlos ist. Schadet das den Batterien oder entleert das diese wenn z.b. einen oder zwei Tage keinen Strom draufgibt?

Muss die USV eine echte Sinusspannung liefern um das Netzteil nicht zu zerstören?

Preisvorstellung wäre max. 150 €

Vielleicht wäre die APC Back UPS Pro 900 (BR900G-GR) etwas?

Wie gesagt Priorität wäre kurzzeitigen Stromausfall zu überbrücken und um mein System zu schützen und im Falle kontrolliert runterfahren zu können.

Vielen Dank im Voraus für eure Tips und Infos.

mfg Gilig


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (18. April 2015)

Also wenn die USV vom Netz getrennt wird ist die alles andere als leise. Die macht dich lautstark auf ein "Ausfall" des Stromes aufmerksam. Abschalten kanst du die zwar auch, musst sie dann aber wieder manuell einschalten. Ich habe dieses Modell und weit mehr Teile als 1 PC mit Strom zu versorgen. Ausreichend Zeit hatte ich bisher, alles geordnet runterzufahren. Schlucken tut diese ~5W und kostet mich nichtmal 15€/Jahr, deshalb würde ich mir den Stress die USV mit auszuschalten sparen


----------



## nfsgame (18. April 2015)

Definiere "um mein System zu schützen". Spannungs- und Frequenzunabhängige USVs (die einzigen, die wirklich vor einem Großteil der netzbedingten Gefahren schützen) laufen nunmal durchgängig über den Akku samt beider Richtungsstufen und müssen daher aktiv gekühlt werden.


----------



## Jimini (18. April 2015)

Ich habe bei mir seit ein paar Jahren eine APC Back-UPS Pro 900VA stehen. Wenn man nah rangeht, hört man es leise surren - mir fällt das Geräusch aber nicht wirklich auf, da es wirklich sehr leise ist.
Einmal im Monat klackt es zweimal kurz hintereinander, wenn sich das Gerät selbst testet.
Ich kann das Ding bisher absolut empfehlen.

MfG Jimini


----------

